# Turkey Hunting



## Mattuk

Some of you may have already been out others are gearing up to the opening of Spring Turkey Season. I listen to a lot of podcasts, talk to some of you in pm's, I have other friends in America and 90% of what I hear is how fantastic it is and how I'd love it! I just don't see it, can anyone convince me that if I ever came over why I'd want to hunt this big ugly bird!? Best of luck!


----------



## youngdon

Turkeys can be uncannily smart and require a hunter to be smarter.They have eyes on opposite sides of their head so their field of view is at least 180*, their hearing is outstanding and most hunters "call" them, which can be difficult. Their sense of smell is poor. Tags are fairly cheap and the experience is one that I doubt you can get in England. Most turkey hunting is done from the ground, most times, hunters just find a good area and sit against a tree, so they require little physical ability.


----------



## On a call

Oh my Matt....Don it right about their ability to see and hear and if they could smell...well I think I would have to just leave them be.

Personally I would not call them ugly... just like any thing they are most beautiful in thier own way.


----------



## bones44

And it was almost are nations bird if Ben Franklin had his way. They also go good with gravy and stuffing BTW...... and scotch


----------



## ebbs

Incredible to hunt, Matt. You'd go batty over it. I get to hunt Nebraska this spring!!!


----------



## Ruger

It is a blast! I am intent on getting one with my bow and I haven't got it done yet. I have been close a couple of times but didn't get it to happen. I hunt Merriams here, what subspecies are the rest of you turkey hunters after?


----------



## ebbs

Ruger said:


> It is a blast! I am intent on getting one with my bow and I haven't got it done yet. I have been close a couple of times but didn't get it to happen. I hunt Merriams here, what subspecies are the rest of you turkey hunters after?


I've mostly just hunted eastern subspecies. But from what I understand they're Rio's in Southern Nebraska and Eastern CO.


----------



## youngdon

Last year, due to my inability to submit my application filled out correctly I was only allowed to hunt the western fry's subspecies, which is closely related to the King sooper subspecies in Colorado and the eastern Kroger subspecies. I did however score one, that had apparently spent the night high up in a tree where the wind chill was below freezing.


----------



## ebbs

King Sooper's subspecies is MIGHTY tasty!


----------



## Ruger

That's pretty good Youngdon! Thts where I'll be getting one if I don't fill my tag!


----------



## youngdon

It's a gift, that and my trivial mind. I do have one other gift, the gift of clairnoyance. Thats's when I meet certain people I can just tell that they will annoy me. PETA members and die hard members of either political party usually make my sense of clairnoyance tingle.


----------



## Mattuk

Still not convinced boys!

Brian they are ugly bloody things!


----------



## cwh

turkeys are amazing birds when they strut to gobble hard to hunt and have to have good tactics its something i look foward to every year and i havent hunted anything yet that made me cuss as much as they do something everyone should try atleast once


----------



## bones44

They run a close second to coyotes at times. Other times they are just pure stupid. You know how us men can be around the ladies.... We only have easterns here. Would love to get out west and try some others .


----------



## Mattuk

I still think I'd rather be sitting at the base of a tree calling Muntjac bucks.


----------



## bones44

Me too... If we had them. LOL I hear ya Matt. Springtime in the woods here also stirs something in a lot of people. Don't know what it is but for me, it's pure therapy.


----------



## Mattuk

Its the same for me Tom.


----------



## On a call

Matt...it is kind of looking at some people. You have see through them to see thier beauty. Personally there are few things I like seeing more than the goobler letting loose with his volcal thundering cry to his ladies or better yet watching him spit and drumming you can almost feel him getting all worked up. Till you experience it, it is hard to share. As for his outward appearance....it is alot like eatting caviar, escargo, or sushie...it is an aquired taste.

Don...I too have found the eastern Kroger brand quite tastee. Stalking those birds can be quite tricky with all the other hunters out there on more than one occasion I have had my hands slaped while reaching for that one bird to have it nabed up by some ol hunter of the opposit sex. Some of those older ones can seem to be sweat as pie...but they are crafty as an ol hen.

Easterns is what we have here....If I ever get to Florida in the spring I have a flock of Osie's waiting for me.


----------



## Mattuk

No Brian they'll always be ugly! And fish eggs, snails and raw fish are all bloody horrible!


----------



## On a call

Tisk tisk..you are missing out on some of the finest. But that is ok...More for me.

How about rocky mountain oysters ?


----------



## youngdon

I totally agree they are ugly as sin. Tasty but ugly.


----------



## Mattuk

I bet wild Turkey is so much better tasting than farm reared!?

No Brian I eat food!


----------



## bones44

On a call said:


> Tisk tisk..you are missing out on some of the finest. But that is ok...More for me.
> 
> How about rocky mountain oysters ?


Don't forget swinging sirloin !! I'm with Matt on that stuff. Most of it you need to aquire after 12 beers........


----------



## bones44

Hey Matt, found a new saying today.......Alcoholic? Hell no, I prefer the term "Drinking Enthusiast". LMAO


----------



## Mattuk

Very good Tom!


----------



## On a call

You guys are too much but you give me a good reason to enjoy my drink tonight, bourbon and vermouth over ice. Thanks for the laughs !

As for the turkey when you hear one on the other ridge at about an hour befor light on the roost...and you have to fight your way through briars, rose bushes, water, and then climb up a steeeeep grade going through briars and thickets to get set on a ridge above the goobler you heard 45 minutes earlier and all of a sudden you hear him fly down only to work his way back over to the field you had just came from....you then work your way over to back to that field and set up only to see him with 8 hens...you say..ok tomarrow you are mine...then the next day you are there ...and he and his ladies descide for what ever reason to say back over on the other ridge. So you climb down and back up again...and you end up taking him only after his lady friends left and he hooked up with another tom...

Now that bird which some call less than beautiful...turns into the purtiest thing you have laid eyes on.


----------



## bones44

Hit that one right on the head Brian !! Perfect way to put it in words.....


----------



## Mattuk

You keep your Turkey and enjoy it Brian! Its each to their own! I could listen to you all day about how much you love to hunt them but I don't think it would cause the same amount of excitement in me as it does you guys.


----------



## bones44

For me, to go to the U.K. to hunt would be excitement to hunt squirrels there. It's funny how a different environment can change the outlook of things. We could ship some in the same crate as the racoons. You could start your own guide service over there !! Sorry Matt, had to have a little fun with ya'. I would love to see the countryside where you guys do hunt though. The info around here is so much propaganda about hunting the U.K. Have a good day !!!! Tom:beerchug:


----------



## Mattuk

Its no bother Tom. I too would love to hunt white tail, elk, bear, bobcat, wolf and coyote. I just wouldn't get all fired up over that big ugly bird! You'd fly half way round the world to shoot squirrels! Its a bit early to be drinking! or have you just got in?


----------



## bones44

LOL. Part of the joke. I asked an outfitter from S. Africa who is friends with a friend if he had any squirrel hunts I could go on because I couldn't afford any of the hunts he had listed !! LOL He about fell over laughing so hard.


----------



## Mattuk

The words squirrel and hunt always make me laugh when put together! I shoot them off my bird table from the kitchen window!


----------



## bones44

Goes good with the morning coffee.... Have a good one Matt. Gotta feed animals now.


----------



## Mattuk

Coffee! yuk! Tea thanks. You to Tom. Wait until Don see's me putting down rancid coffee!


----------



## bones44

Oops, forgot about the tea. Culture differences. Where are my manners?? LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Don't be silly Tom! Most people drink coffee over here apart from me, haven't had a coffee for years! Tea is the only way to go!


----------



## bones44

I've had some pretty amazing coffee in different countries when I was in the Navy. Never tried tea though. Actually never really gave it a thought. As far as being silly, once again media twists things around. All I know is don't try to outdrink an Englishman !!! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Go to Newcastle the girls will test your drinking Tom! I only put down coffee as Don's so protective of it!







Next time your out food shopping try some English Breakfast Tea!


----------



## On a call

English tea is not bad at all...better yet it is good. I often take it into the woods bottled up. You can doctor it up...but that is not needed I drink mine just as it is.

As for the turkey...it is just another experience and personally anything that tests me, makes me work, and ticks me off is a worthy animal.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> English tea is not bad at all...better yet it is good. I often take it into the woods bottled up. You can doctor it up...but that is not needed I drink mine just as it is.
> 
> As for the turkey...it is just another experience and personally anything that tests me, makes me work, and ticks me off is a worthy animal.


Don't tell me you drink it without milk Brian!?

As I've said on the turkeys if you want to tell story's I'll listen and enjoy! Now maybe I'd enjoy filming or photographing a turkey hunt!


----------



## youngdon

I shouldn't let you bait me so about the coffee Matt, but tea used to be a part of dinner every day. My wife still drinks several cups daily, usually Irish breakfast, I keep a stock of seven or eight different teas for her. But I do prefer coffee, none of that flavored crap, but I do enjoy different roasts. My favorite at this time is from Ravens Brew.


----------



## On a call

Good to know you too enjoy a good cup of steeped tea Don.

I hear you about the roasts...darker the better.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, love those dark roasts. Nice and smooth.


----------



## bones44

Mattuk said:


> Don't tell me you drink it without milk Brian!?
> 
> As I've said on the turkeys if you want to tell story's I'll listen and enjoy! Now maybe I'd enjoy filming or photographing a turkey hunt!


 Oh you would enjoy it. They put on quite a show for the ladies !!


----------



## Mattuk

I'm sure if out with one of you guy's I might even enjoy shooting one but its way down the list of species to hunt in your great country!


----------



## bones44

Well yea, that and squirrels (LOL) Where Brian and I live we don't have some of the more popular larger species to hunt. We do have Elk but it's on a lottery system same as bear. Whitetail over the counter robbery errr I mean sales of licenses.


----------



## Mattuk

Now I think you get your bear tag on a points system, 6 or more?


----------



## youngdon

For every unsuccessful entry for that species, in the lottery, you are awarded one point, one point gains you an extra entry in the drawing, two gets you two extra entries and so on. Thats how it works here, so you may get drawn with no points. If you are lucky. Other states may be different, and I know Colorado has landowner preference points as well.


----------



## Mattuk

So could you reach 10 points and still never get a tag or is there a cut off ?


----------



## On a call

No...I do not think so...actually I have no idea...so I should not be commenting...but then, I have 4 points so I should know.

We do however have a few bobcats and that interests me !

Tom and I are blessed to have the area we do have...but it is not like some others....I am happy to live where I do...but as the saying goes, the grass is always greener.


----------



## Ruger

Today was the first day of turkey season here. I didn't go out today the wind was blowing about 40 mph and it was snowing off and on. The weather seems to be clearing now tho so I might try it in the morning. Think its going to be cold it is already below freezing and if it continues to clear it will probably get colder.


----------



## On a call

Ruger...good luck to you man !

Hope you do not have to cross over too many hollars to reach those birds you hear on the roost.


----------



## Mattuk

Ruger brings up a point there does cold weather and temperature play any part?

Good luck to you Ruger.


----------



## youngdon

I don't see a max number listed in the regs, so I doubt that there is one. Some people put in year after year for certain units only, that are highly populated with big animals. The problem is so do a lot of others. I did not get drawn for elk this year or last, but I limit my entries to the two areas around our cabin.


----------



## Mattuk

Do you have to draw tags for just the major big game species? Coyotes I would think have no limits, Bobcats? Turkey you can shoot a number of them right?


----------



## bones44

For tukeys we're allowed one Tom in the spring. For the fall season now it's been opened up to like 5 of either sex.


----------



## Mattuk

Now when it comes to hens how do you call them in, feeding chirps?


----------



## On a call

Hens are non target animals...but chirps, clucks and purring do work to keep them calm as does it for males.

Hens can be shot in the fall however...although we do try to take males. To hunt them one method is to bust a flock and go sit down and do a momma hen cluck...the polluts come back in to the hen calling them...problem is...you are calling against mom also, and they know momma voice.


----------



## bones44

Yea, I'm with Brian. I don't shoot the hens. That's the best method I know of.


----------



## Mattuk

So you would not shoot a hen pheasant or duck on a days driven shooting?


----------



## On a call

Here it is not legal to shoot a hen phesant. Unless you are hunting on a perserve where they release pheasants, then you can take just about anything. As for ducks...you can shoot either but the hen counts much higher in your limit for the day.


----------



## Mattuk

Do Turkeys suffer if the population is to high, through disease etc?


----------



## bones44

Ducks possibly, pheasant hens are a big no-no. Our pheasant population is way down to very poor levels. It's against the law to shoot a wild hen.


----------



## bones44

Not sure. There's a field just north of me that will have a flock of 100-150 hens and poults a day right now. We don't appear to have that problem right now.


----------



## Mattuk

But its a non native bird, that can be reared and released.


----------



## On a call

That is why it is legal to shoot hen phesants on a perserve. That is more like a put and take. You release 50 birds, male and female. You take up to the amount released either sex....but Tom is right, native or wild grown phesants are not to be taken...big fines for hens. So if you are in a corn field and a hen jumps up..you just watch and hope her BF is close by...


----------



## youngdon

I don't know of any state that allows the taking of hens, other than on a preserve.


----------



## Mattuk

But how do you know its not a released bird? Pheasants walk!


----------



## youngdon

You have to shoot them within the boundares of the preserve or hunt club here.


----------



## Mattuk

So if a released non native bird walks off its home ground it then becomes wild stock!?


----------



## bones44

Yep ..... Actually in Michigan alot of the strains were released years ago. Farming techniques, development, and an exploding varmint population has decimated way too many birds. It's a real shame. People are worried about whales and wolves somewhere else and destroy all kinds of habitat here for developments. Sorry for the rant but it is true. We're our own worst enemy when it comes to conservation......


----------



## On a call

Good point Tom.


----------



## Mattuk

Don't be sorry this is the place to give your point of view, you should see some of the crap I've said!! I'm just interested, I'm not trying to annoy anyone. Pheasants are so easy to rear you could do it in your back garden and release them into the wild! Your going to tell me next thats against the law too!?


----------



## bones44

No, for some reason they don't seem to survive as well. Don't know why. Would like to though. I thought about trying my hand at it. Maybe percentage wise is why people don't release them like they used to. As for the rant, I sometimes get a little over the top about things I feel passionate about. Don't want folks thinking I've gone off the deepend with no water in the pool...... LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Do you release them into a release pen first so they get use to the wild and then let them go?


----------



## On a call

I am far from annoyed Matt...I for one appreciate your comments. You are very lodgical. But to answer your question they do become wild stock when they fly over to the neighbors field. For you have no way to tell what bird is what. Other than chuckers...those too are release on put and take shooting areas. After that if they avoid the predators long enough after living at the ranch having meals handed to them every day. Owls, hawks, fox, raccoon and yotes around those shooting ranches have it easy durring shooting time..which those places are open year round.


----------



## Mattuk

Could anyone rear and release pheasants?


----------



## bones44

As far as I know, yes. I thinks it's probably more cost prohibitive than any other factor. I have a friend who dedicated an entire 10 acre parcel surrounding his home to just pheasant habitat. You would not believe just how many he has in that 10 acres of wild pheasants. I counted 42 roosters last summer. He didn't rear any of them. Just planted the right grasses and trees and left it alone. It is so cool to see. It's like a giant pheasant retreat.


----------



## Mattuk

I've got a rough idea about pheasants, I use to be a gamekeeper on a 7,000 acre estate and we released 25,000 pheasants, 25,000 partridge and 8,000 duck.


----------



## On a call

Yes anyone can rear and release. I am not sure what rearing pen is ? But here we raise phesants in flying cages they are large areas perhaps .25 -.5 acers in size with high netting and they can fly around in those. And there is brush and growth inside also..

I havce friiends who raise them just let them go...they often live through the winter and mix in with the wild population.


----------



## bones44

That's impressive to say the least !!! The game commision used to have a huge rearing facility within a 5 minute drive from here. They used to release by the tens of thousands. Budget cuts shut it down. It's a shame. I love pheasant hunting and the best part..... Cooking after a good hunt.


----------



## Mattuk

Tom go on youtube and put in 'driven pheasant shooting, England' you should get some idea of what its like over here. We also have pure wild bird shoots too, anything that would kill a pheasant, poult or chick will be controlled in a big way.


----------



## On a call

How about owls, hawks or other birds of prey ?


----------



## Mattuk

They are protected and I would turn anyone in for shooting them but yes some keeper do kill them. I think let birds of prey take a few and do your pest control well, hammer foxes, stoats, weasels etc


----------



## bones44

Thanks for the heads up Matt. I will. You guys have a great day !! Feeding time.......


----------



## Mattuk

No worries, you to Tom.

What about your Quail are they reared and released? I know turkeys have been caught and moved from state to state.


----------



## On a call

Yeah that is how most of the turkeys have been repopulated. As well as deer, otter, beaver, elk, quail, geese, swans, some fish like walleye, trout, salmon.

Don will remember in NW Ohio we used to have a nice wild population of bob white quail. I would go to my uncle farm and hear them call. Then in 1978 and a few other years around that time. We had bad winters cold, snow, and ice. That killed off the population of wild quail. There have been attempts to release them and build them back up..but it has just not happened. I miss them, every now and then we see a covey and I get excited.


----------



## youngdon

I don't remember having quail for quite a few years before that.


----------



## On a call

Interesting...I used to hunt the RR tracks off Box road. That was when I was a freshman in HS so that was "74" through 77. We used to shoot a number of quail and see at least 3 covey. About that same time I used to hunt the RR tracks off Albon rd and saw them there also. My Grand Father used to own what is now Secor park and my fathers uncle owned a patch of about 40 acers allong side the park that is where my sister got her first and my bother and I got our first doubles...that was about "76". After Grandpa sold the farm he moved over onto Rabb rd and opened a welding shop. I would hunt the ditches and fields over there...we would get more Phesant than anything...but there were quail there too that was when I learning to hunt so that had to be about "71" missed alot more than I hit.

While in High school I joined a sportsman club that met in Maumee, South Side Sportman. We had conservation officers come in and give talks about phesant populations, rabbits and quail also. They attributed the population drop mostly to those winters...with 1978 being the big blow.


----------



## youngdon

I didn't mean to imply there were NO quail around, just none in what I would consider huntable numbers.


----------



## On a call

Sorry my mistake in unstanding....and oh...I did not stay a freshman from 74-77 in case you were wondering.


----------



## youngdon

LOL yes we were all sending PM's back and forth, wondering if you had made it to your senior year yet.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Yeah that is how most of the turkeys have been repopulated. As well as deer, otter, beaver, elk, quail, geese, swans, some fish like walleye, trout, salmon.
> 
> Don will remember in NW Ohio we used to have a nice wild population of bob white quail. I would go to my uncle farm and hear them call. Then in 1978 and a few other years around that time. We had bad winters cold, snow, and ice. That killed off the population of wild quail. There have been attempts to release them and build them back up..but it has just not happened. I miss them, every now and then we see a covey and I get excited.


Swans! Bloody things!


----------



## On a call

Yeah..I agree...those bloody things. There was a new to duck hunting guy at a public march last year..he shot 2 thinking they were snow geese. He was proud taking them into the check in station. That is till they wrote him up.

Each year I see more and more .


----------



## Mattuk

All swans in the uk are owned by the Queen and are protected. I'd love to get amongst them.


----------



## On a call

Now what is the Queen going to do with all those swans ? Make swan soup ?


----------



## youngdon

Prolly uses them to make ugly hats !


----------



## On a call

There you go...hats.


----------



## Mattuk

No you plonkers she doesn't kill them!


----------



## bones44

I'm stayin out of this one .........


----------



## Mattuk

I didn't call you a plonker Tom, not yet!


----------



## bones44

I know. my turns coming !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Not at all. What about duck and geese Tom?


----------



## On a call

Did we ruffle some feathers ?

So how do they get those feathers ?


----------



## Mattuk

Not at all Brian!







What feathers are you talking about?


----------



## On a call

Swan feathers for the Queen.

Question...what if you purchased some swan eggs and hatched them out...who owns them ?


----------



## Mattuk

I didn't know the Queen was noted for wearing swan feathers.

First I'd ask where did you get the eggs from? Swans are wild birds so if you had eggs you took them from a wild nest which is illegal .


----------



## bones44

Mattuk said:


> Not at all. What about duck and geese Tom?


 Geese you usually can't tell the difference between the two until after you've shot them (still can't figure out) We have hundreds of thousands geese that don't migrate anymore that need to be shot. They're a nuisance to many. Ducks have regulations in regards to species if you can shoot a female. I don't shoot any most of the time. Every once in awhile though. Their numbers are far greater than pheasants and quail where I grew up and where I live now.


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> Geese you usually can't tell the difference between the two until after you've shot them (still can't figure out).


What do you mean Tom? Male, female?


----------



## bones44

Yes. The only way to tell is by the vents or openings on the underside. Plumage is almost exactly the same in Canadian geese. I don't know about the others.


----------



## On a call

As for the eggs we can buy them here...


----------



## youngdon

Are you talking about you buying eggs here or Matt buying eggs there ? You've confused me.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Are you talking about you buying eggs here or Matt buying eggs there ? You've confused me.


I think everyone is Don!

Tom my duck and geese question was more do you shoot many where you are? Not how to sex them in flight!

Brian no we can't buy swans eggs over here.


----------



## bones44

Hi Matt, yes we do. They love the cornfields the best. Used to hunt them over water back home. It's alot of fun. They can get educated fast. Believe it or not hunting them will give you heart-pounding excitement !! Wouldn't miss the season on them either,in between coyote and deer.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh I've shot dozens of geese Tom, canada's, greylag, pink foot and whitefronts.


----------



## bones44

I learn something new every day about you Matt !! I wasn't aware that the U.K. had Canadian geese or did you hunt them here ?


----------



## Mattuk

We have thousands of the bloody things! They have now had the season of September 1st to January 31st removed and you can shoot them under license all year round if they are causing crop damage.


----------



## bones44

Wow, sounds like you have the same issue we do !!


----------



## Mattuk

They can be a real pain in the arse! When I was a gamekeeper we use to *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* the eggs in the nests so they would carry on sitting but not have time to lay a second clutch when the first ones didn't hatch.


----------



## bones44

Here, they replace the eggs with plastic ones or oil them which soaks through the shell effectively smothering the embryo. They are a huge nuisance but are protected under federal and state laws. They crap all over and eat everything in sight. Still fun to shoot and good eating in my opinion. Then again what do I know ? LOL......


----------



## Mattuk

I would say you know a lot Tom. Yes I like shooting geese and they are tasty!


----------



## On a call

I know you are like me and like shooting those ol honkers.

But do you like eating them is the question.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> Are you talking about you buying eggs here or Matt buying eggs there ? You've confused me.


I was making referance that we can buy them here and was questioning if Matt could there. He answered though.


----------



## youngdon

As for geese, I think they're tasty, a bit greasy at times. The last few I shot were really fatty, perhaps they were residents.


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Swan feathers for the Queen.
> 
> Question...what if you purchased some swan eggs and hatched them out...who owns them ?


This is the post that confused me.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> This is the post that confused me.


Welll...if you ordered a clutch of eggs from the US and hatched them out...easy enough...who owns them ?? If Matt was able (through customs approval ) to buy some swan eggs and hatch them out...who owns them ? The queen or him ?


----------



## youngdon

*The Queen has seen the ancient ritual of her swans being counted on the River Thames for the first time.* She may own all unmarked mute swans in open water in Britain, but she has never before watched the royal custom of Swan Upping in person. 
The Queen went by boat from Boveney Lock at Eton Wick to Oakley Court flanked by a flotilla of skiffs to see cygnets being weighed and measured. 
The week-long annual census will finish in Abingdon in Oxfordshire. 










*James Fletcher, BBC News, in Eton Wick*
With the sun shining brightly at Boveney Lock, the Queen's Swan Uppers, dressed in matching red blazers and caps, formed an honour guard with their oars pointing skyward. Top concern for the small but expectant crowd was what Her Majesty would wear. As she arrived, an approving murmur went round &#8230; "apricot." 
The Queen then boarded an old-fashioned steamboat, gave a crowd-pleasing wave, and headed off upstream to follow the Swan Uppers. First stop was one of the idyllic green lawns that line the river, where a small group of school children waited for a demonstration of what the Swan Uppers will be doing all week - weighing and checking the health of the swans. 
For the Royal performance though nothing was left to chance - the swans weren't caught in the river, but magically appeared from the riverside in the arms of the oarsmen.


Organisers changed the usual starting point in Sunbury in Surrey to the Berkshire-Buckinghamshire border in order to fit in the Queen's visit. 
Her majesty, who is known as the Seigneur Of The Swans during the historic ceremony, met the team of Swan Uppers whose job it is to corral, catch and mark the swans. 
When a brood of cygnets is sighted, a cry of "All up" is given to signal that the boats should get into position. 
The swans - usually two parent birds and three cygnets - are then weighed, ringed and checked for signs of disease or injury. 
The annual event dates back to the 12th Century when the ownership of all unowned mute swans in Britain was claimed by the Crown in order to ensure a ready supply for banquets and feasts. 
Swan Upping now serves a conservational rather than culinary purpose.


----------



## Mattuk

Where on earth did you find that Don!? sounds a lot of crap to me! I don't think she spends a lot of time worrying about swans nowadays.

Brian if I buy some US eggs their are mine. Not that I'd want the sodding things.


----------



## On a call

Oh ok...so do not send you a clutch . Duly noted.


----------



## Mattuk

No thank you Brian we have enough over here already!


----------



## On a call

Ok...I will send you some turkey eggs then. ha ha


----------



## Mattuk

We have them to! Would you like some white ones? You could see them in the woods better then!


----------



## On a call

But do you have the wild ones ?

Problem is trying to hunt those white ones in the winter.


----------



## Mattuk

No Brian you know we have no wild turkeys over here. I'm sure you could release some and start a population though.


----------



## bones44

You guys sound like a couple old men sitting on a porch arguing. LMAO Good morning !!!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> You guys sound like a couple old men sitting on a porch arguing. LMAO Good morning !!!!!!!


Well I'm not trying too!


----------



## bones44

LOL.... couldn't resist. Brian loves yanking your chain doesn't he?


----------



## On a call

awww..just a little, Matt just like the others here are good natured guys. I really do not try to upset anyone !

I think he might actually like having them.


----------



## catcapper

Hold on guys---I have to go get more popcorn---don't want to miss anything.lol.


----------



## On a call

On a call said:


> awww..just a little, Matt just like the others here are good natured guys. I really do not try to upset anyone !
> 
> I think he might actually like having them.


Turkey that is.

Tom I like your analogy except the "old" part Matt is a young whipper snaper I am just a ol fart.


----------



## Mattuk

No Brian I'm not bothered about turkeys to shoot or to eat but I'm always happy to hear anyone's hunting story.


----------



## knapper

In the state of Alaska releasing any non native game is a big NO NO. They are considered fair game any time of year as well as any ferral animals. It is listed in the hunting regs.


----------



## bones44

There should be plenty coming soon. Hopefully from myself also. Monday is our opening day.


----------



## Mattuk

knapper said:


> In the state of Alaska releasing any non native game is a big NO NO. They are considered fair game any time of year as well as any ferral animals. It is listed in the hunting regs.


Same here knapper, I wouldn't think of releasing any turkeys!


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> There should be plenty coming soon. Hopefully from myself also. Monday is our opening day.


I'm looking forward to them Tom.


----------



## On a call

bones44 said:


> There should be plenty coming soon. Hopefully from myself also. Monday is our opening day.


In a few weeks when I get out...perhaps Tom and I will have some good stories to share.


----------



## Mattuk

You shoot it and I'll listen to you tell the story Brian!


----------



## bones44

Hey Brian, so far so good on the scouting !! I'll keep you updated.


----------



## On a call

Kind wish you were here so Tom and I could take you out turkey hunting. I think you might actually like it...you would get hooked and then next thing we know there will be flocks of wild turkey in Herts.


----------



## Mattuk

I'd love to be out with the two of you! Hooked on turkey hunting never going to happen!


----------



## bones44

Maybe not but we'd get ya hooked on drinking with us.......


----------



## On a call

Thank you for the update Tom ! It has been soo cold I am guessing this will be a late season ?

Matt...how does that saying go...never say never.


----------



## Mattuk

Drinking I think I can manage that.

Brian, Turkey never!


----------



## bones44

Yea, they've been strutting but until the girls say so..... Hopefully it warms up soon. They're just starting to break up into smaller flocks. That's ok with me. I like sitting in the warm sun on a spring morning.........


----------



## On a call

Oh yes...out before sun up....the fog lifts off and the sun light streams in...the chill gives way to that warm feeling of the sun...the birds hop down off thier roost...and the action begins.

mmm...I am ready !

I actually would like to take one with the crossbow .


----------



## Mattuk

A lovely way to start the day!


----------



## bones44

I have a crossbow if you want to try it out. Parker Enforcer. Only weighs 7 pounds and a blast to shoot !!


----------



## On a call

Oh I am set I have a couple hortons I have used for years...The Parker however is really good bow. My son however is #1. I'd like to see him sweet talk a gobbler in


----------



## bones44

Gotta run. Feeding time at the zoo. Have a great day guys!


----------



## bones44

On a call said:


> Oh I am set I have a couple hortons I have used for years...The Parker however is really good bow. My son however is #1. I'd like to see him sweet talk a gobbler in


Cool,wasn't sure. If you get a chance go to the Michigan Crossbow Federation website. I'm a board member. The federation is the reason we can use them in Michigan now. Hopefully he can. I'm pretty confident I can put you on some birds.


----------



## On a call

I will look that up Tom..

I too have to run...

Looking forward to seeing Hunter's smile after he shoots !


----------



## Mattuk

Has there ever been a wild white turkey? We get white pheasants over here.


----------



## youngdon

I've never heard of one, or a leucistic for that matter. Many animals that we do see as albino's are actually not true albinos, they are leucistic. Albino's are lacking melanin. Checking the eye for color is a certain indicator, leucistic animals have eye color and usually a bit of color elsewhere on them. Piebald deer for example are leucistic


----------



## Mattuk

Yes all white pheasants I've seen have been hand reared, as predators would pick them off but I saw a white fallow pricket on Saturday now the foxes didn't find him!


----------



## HowlinRed

I have seen one white wild turkey in my life. It was 95 percent white that is. It was with a flock of about 25 other turkeys. Stuck out like a sore thumb. Very cool to see that.


----------



## Mattuk

Very cool HR.


----------



## On a call

I have an area where I hunt that produces some white turkey. They are not completely white but are more of a speckeled white with blackish wings and tail. A rather cool looking bird. I have never seen one alive however I have seen photo's of two differant ones and one mounted one. They all looked the same and were from differant areas within a half hour drive from each other.


----------



## knapper

All of the turkeys color variations come from the birds that were taken back to Europe, they did not have turkeys over there. Through breeding they have all kinds of colors and sizes that were brought back to this country. Kind of going around the block a time or so?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes knapper we have black, bronze and white.

Do the different species of turkey differ in colour?


----------



## bones44

Yea, light and dark meat !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Oh ok, nothing in the feathers?


----------



## bones44

Never really gave it a thought as to how many colors there are Matt. I've seen some beautiful color variations not even describable. Both pheasant and turkey have some pretty crazy variations feather wise.


----------



## Mattuk

What about size Tom?


----------



## bones44

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but there are six different sub-species of turkey that vary in size,color and weight. I'm not completely up on that. We only have the eastern species in Michigan


----------



## Mattuk

So what does an eastern weigh when ready for the oven? 15lb?


----------



## bones44

Depends on the age. That sounds about right though. Now I'm getting hungry thinking about it !!


----------



## Mattuk

Yeah its lunch time here had better do something about it!


----------



## bones44

Enjoy your lunch Matt !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sorry Guys been outta whack working my tail end off. If all goes well I will be headed north to Okla. by Sunday night in persuit of the feathered game. Turkey hunting for me is the rebirth of hunting season. It is the spring of the year. I usually get up early and head out. Its walking the edge of fields that are fresh with dew and first trying to locate the birds. Scanning the meadows for sign in hopes of spotting them first for if they spot you its game over. Their eyesight is 8 to 10 times ours not sure about their hearing but it is very good. I have seen birds literally melt into the grass in an open field never to know where they went. I have had them appear out of nowhere as well. Once I have locate a bird and can get him to respond its game on. That does not mean he is in the bag. I have spent hours trying to lure an ole tom in only to have hens show up and never see the tom. I have had them mill around me to where I could almost reach out and touch them, The whole time thinking I have the best decoys made. This can be good as well a bad thing. Remember the eyes hens are just as good. The time spent in pursuit is extremely relaxing for me as I watch all the wild life springing into action. Birds of all kinds chirping and courting for mates, Squirrels running playing, rabbits playing and chasing eachother through the briars and along the edges of the meadows. This is a great time for watching all wildlife. Deer as the move in and out off cover with their youngones. This is part of turkey hunting for me. Now the ecitement comes when ole tom responds and you can get him to coming end. As he tries to serinade that hen decoy you have out. He puffs up his feathers and turns sideways strutting and drumming for her affection. You see the colors reflecting off his feathers as the sun glisens in a hew of rainbows shimmering off his foilage. You watch in amazment as the colors of his head turn red and turqoise blue as his excitement builds. You feel the ground your setting on vibrateoing as he strums less then 10 feet from you as you set motionless fearing if you even blink your eyes he will see you. Your heart is pounding your breathing has doubled as you wait for that moment to place your bead upon him in hopes of harvesting this memory for a life time. There has even been a couple of birds that havivg witnessed this up close and in person that i have allowed them to walk away knowing I still had days to hunt ahead of me. It to me is a rejuvinating time of life that starts with turkey season. Thats what turkey hunting does for me and I have 1 week of it headed my way. I love the bird smoked, I have made jerky from the breast.smoked wings and leg quarters, and necks make for great food on the go. As for moutain oysters that would require a great amount of birds to fall in order to make a meal. LOL calve fries that another storie.


----------



## On a call

Calve fries...I guess I could look it up, however I will let you inlighten me.

Matt/Tom the differant subspecies are these..I may miss one as it is from memory. Easterns primarily from the plains east and north of Florida, Osiolas are in florida, Rio Grandes live just west of the easterns but not as far north, Mirrams live around Don southern rockies and desert area in the south west, and two sub species in Mexico one to the north and one to the south.

Of course you have wilds mixing with free range domestics which put a spin on things too. I had a friend in SE Ohio who raised bronze turkeys...they kept wondering farther and farther till one day they mixed into a wild flock that was working the pasture for insects. Insects are their main diet durring the summer...high protien add a mouse or two and some frogs and snake and they are on their way.

I have shot birds weighing in at 24 pounds and light as 13 a fall poult.

Nice discription Rodney ! Kinda like being there hunting with you...after having experienced the same thing it is easy to see it again in my mind. Thank you.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Brian.

Thank you Rodney! Now when someone puts it like that maybe its not that bad if there's sod all left to hunt!!


----------



## youngdon

Arizona now has three species of turkey Merriams, Rio grandes, and Goulds.

Goulds are the sub-species that are primarily in Mexico. Ocellated are the sub-species centered in the Yucatan peninsula.


----------



## bones44

Sounds like a real nice assortment. Especially if you're looking for a Grand slam.


----------



## On a call

Yeah that is for sure Tom !

How do they regulate you on birds Don ? Are you allowed to take one of each durring the season ?


----------



## youngdon

There is a spring and a fall hunt, on a draw system, but you can only harvest one of any species per calendar year.


----------



## On a call

Well that still would be nice to be able to pick your species.


----------



## Mattuk

Can you tell the different species apart when out in the field, do they sound any different? To me a turkey is a turkey! Sorry!


----------



## bones44

I'm headed out in the snow this morning. Not expecting much but worth a shot.(pun intended)


----------



## Mattuk

Best of luck Tom, I'm looking forward to hearing the results!


----------



## On a call

Yeah me too....

Have about 2 inches here.


----------



## youngdon

Sorry to hear that !


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Sorry to hear that !










I've only just read that properly! I must have been asleep the first time!


----------



## bones44

youngdon said:


> Sorry to hear that !


 Yea, whatever pal. Rub it in. Actually some guys had success in the crappy weather. The birds were quiet and mainly feeding in the cornfields. Had a jake and hen in today but nothing worth noting. Still was nice to be able to go hunting though.


----------



## Mattuk

I think and hope for my sake or I've read it wrong that something passed over yours and more so Brian's heads. If not never mind.

Sorry to hear you didn't get one Tom.


----------



## bones44

Oh that's O.K. I still have a couple weeks left to hunt. Don's just rubbing it in that he has warm weather and we don't i believe. Someday we'll have warm weather again. Someday.....


----------



## bones44

Never mind about the weather, just got it. DUHHH........ Good one Don !!


----------



## youngdon

You know I was chuckling my arse off over here right ? I'm not gonna brag about warm weather anymore for a while as soon it is gonna be freekin' hot here.


----------



## bones44

I know. A guy retired from my work lives in Phoenix and calls me once in awhile and lets me know how hot it is in the summer. All I can say is Holy crap it's way too warm for my liking.


----------



## bones44

Once again sleet and snow here. This is one of the craziest April I have ever experienced in my life. I hope the birds at least move.


----------



## Mattuk

Are you heading out this morning Tom?


----------



## bones44

Yea, probably a little later and head for the thick cover. We have a lot of wind too which doesn't help. They'll go for the low thick cover when it gets like this. It's better than being stuck in the house.


----------



## Mattuk

Is there anything else you can go after Tom, small game?


----------



## bones44

No unfortunately. The weather is supposed to be decent tomorrow. I'm hoping for a couple decent days. Not holding my breath on that though. LOL I could have shot the jake yesterday but I'm holding out for a more mature bird. I have until May 1st to connect.


----------



## Mattuk

Can you only take one bird?


----------



## bones44

Yes, in the spring you're allowed on male(tom). In the fall I believe it's up to five of any sex.


----------



## Mattuk

So what do you do with the bird, have it mounted?


----------



## bones44

Depends on the size of the bird. If I were to shoot a big boy I would consider it. If not, many people keep the fans,beards and spurs as trophies.


----------



## Mattuk

I've never had an animal that I've shot mounted, for the deer I just have a skull mount on a wooden shield which I do the work myself. I also did a fox this year which I thought looked ok.


----------



## bones44

Very nice Matt. That's what we call a European mount. It's very affordable and looks nice too. I have a couple of deer I plan on doing that to in the freezer.


----------



## catcapper

If ya got a big empty spot on the wall just hang'em up.









I mounted that 30" Mulie rack you can see in the bottom of the pic in the V where the wings come together---now it looks pretty cool. I'd take an updated picture of it but someone would probaly pick on my camera.lol.


----------



## bones44

That's a very cool mount catcapper. Who cares about the camera. Pics are good to have. My problem is when I'm on a hunt I usually forget to bring mine !!


----------



## catcapper

I foeget mine too quite a bit Tom. Alot of the canyons I hunt around here are so ruff that I only take equipment that I really need to cut down on the wieght.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Tom.
I have a camera in the landrover all day every day.

I like it Cat!


----------



## bones44

Well, we have clear skies this morning. Hopefully my luck will change. Gonna try and beat those birds getting off their roosts.


----------



## Mattuk

Come on Tom hurry up and nail one! Has anyone shot a bird yet this season?


----------



## bones44

I had them all around me in the woods. Nothing but one tom and hens in the open field. The tom kept them busy and out of harms way for two hours. He was a big mature boy. He knew what he was doing. Oh well, I enjoyed sitting out in the beauty of the morning any way. There's always tomorrow. No one I know of has shot one.


----------



## Mattuk

Bad luck Tom, Its the one thing about hunting, shooting or fishing you never know whats going to happen!


----------



## bones44

That's why they call it hunting !! I'm going out to a different farm in the a.m. Looks like a nice place if I can get the right setup.


----------



## Mattuk

Do you have a spin and strut?


----------



## bones44

Yep, he's a pretty one. Taught him how to moonwalk too !!


----------



## On a call

Moon walk...I almost fell off my chair laughing !!!!

That is too cool Tom ! Turkey's are spitting, drumming, and doing the moon walk.....ha ha.

Dave...that is great way to mount birds...I used to do it with pheasants.


----------



## Mattuk

I'm sure there are other ways to mount birds Brian!?


----------



## bones44

Rain,rain, go away,come again some other day.......#$%^&$#@&* rain again. I hear turkeys like the fields in the rain, I guess we'll see.


----------



## On a call

Yeppers...birds like the fields in the rain. But I have had little luck calling them in with such conditions. The wind is another killer for me.

Wish I could offer advice for such conditions. I have however used a pop up out in a field with a few decoys...I was able to stay dry...just have a comfortable chair.

Good luck Tom !

Matt....yes there are many ways to mount a bird. Daves method is simple and saves $


----------



## bones44

Thanks, where I'm going is loaded with birds so calling is a crap shoot at best. So is decoying. Maybe they'll like something they see.


----------



## On a call

Try the ol jake mounting a hen trick...see if you can upset a big beard .

Off to work...catch you later


----------



## bones44

Thought about that one. I'll give it a try. Have a great day Brian !!


----------



## Mattuk

Did you get out Tom?


----------



## bones44

Yea, unfortunately the weather was really bad. Wind blowing the rain sideways with snow and freezing rain. Birds wouldn't decoy or call. They headed to the thick stuff almost immediately after leaving the roost.


----------



## Mattuk

Bad luck Tom I hope the weather changes for you.


----------



## bones44

Thanks, me too. I just received my new Cabelas turkey vest and can't wait to give it a tryout. This thing is like a Cadillac compared to my old one. I can also use it for predator hunting too. That's a real nice bonus !!


----------



## Mattuk

I hope it brings you good luck Tom!


----------



## bones44

Thank you Matt ! Me too !! LOL


----------



## On a call

Was it made of twead ?


----------



## bones44

LOL. You're gonna get him going again aren't ya?


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Was it made of twead ?


Go ahead Matt. Say whats on your mind.


----------



## Mattuk

I'm guessing Cabelas don't have much call for Tweed. *&&^%%$£$%%&*((&%%$££""%^^&**&%%$$$£ OFF!


----------



## bones44

LMAO !!! I can only imagine what's behind all those little marks !! Good morning Matt.


----------



## On a call

Ditto to the good morning !

Sunny, warmer, and no wind...great day to hunt birds. The only draw back is it was wet wet wet...lots of worms out though.

Hope you do well Tom.

Matt I think some of our gear you would actually say...good job chap.


----------



## Mattuk

Good morning Boys! Best of luck to you all. We have all that camo stuff over here to, I've got a lot of coats etc in it but good old green and brown works just as well.


----------



## bones44

Good morning fellas !! Heading out in a bit to try and beat the turkeys before they leave the roost. Hopefully I can get setup within range and call one in.


----------



## Mattuk

Going back to geese, do you have Greylags over there?


----------



## bones44

Nothing wild you can hunt. Mainly blue, snow and canadians in the midwest.


----------



## Mattuk

We have 2 others as well that you can shoot which are whitefront and pinkfoot.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well No birds this year for me. Wind blowing everyday 15-30 mph on almost everyday. Overcast cool 50s to 101 go figure.Severe storms and tornado watchs almost every evening. Saw several coyotes but didnt do any calling.Had some come in on 1 set but stopped about 60yds out then circle down wind end of that storie. I did manage to drop 1 coyote when I walked up on him sleeping and freaked him out. Busted him at about 15 yds broadside. Saw several hogs 1 over 300 plus pounds, looks like fall hunting is gonna be good. Delivered the 243 to Dad and he loved it. Shot a 5 shot group that looked like a 3 hole triangle at 125 yds.(YD playing with the COL made a big difference 5 shot groups consistantly looks like 3 or 4 shot group) Did a lot of work on the farm when wasnt hunting so didnt do any calling this time. Back to work tomorrow aint lookin forward to it. Hopefully will be able to get to the new property this coming weekend and try for some birds there. Have not had a chance to scout it for birds though land owner said they are there. Good to be home but was GREAT to be out Hunting. Later


----------



## youngdon

Good to see you back Rodney, did you tell Mom and Dad we said HI ? I bet you got a picture of your Dad and that rifle to share with us didn't you ? Nothin better than a big ole SEG on a Dad. Don't work too hard.


----------



## bones44

And I thought our weather was screwed up. Hopefully you'll get on them birds on the new spot. Good luck !! Tom


----------



## On a call

Good shooting Rodney ! Sounds dead on to me. Hope your dad enjoy it. At least you got to see some game...were you on any of that new land you aquired ?

Tom...this rain is getting OLD !!!!!!! I know it is better than what we could be having but geezo pizza.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

No OAC was in OKla man they need rain bad it looked like fall there. Grass was brown and trees barely had any leaves on them. We had storms almost the whole time with high winds lots of lightning and no rain. I think they got 1/100 of an inch the whole time I was there. To the south and west and east flooding but not a drop there. Talked to Dad last night and they were getting a good shower but him and mom was in the storm cellar under tornado warnings. Maybe this weekend head south and hunt some of the new stuff.


----------



## bones44

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> No OAC was in OKla man they need rain bad it looked like fall there. Grass was brown and trees barely had any leaves on them. We had storms almost the whole time with high winds lots of lightning and no rain. I think they got 1/100 of an inch the whole time I was there. To the south and west and east flooding but not a drop there. Talked to Dad last night and they were getting a good shower but him and mom was in the storm cellar under tornado warnings. Maybe this weekend head south and hunt some of the new stuff.


 Tell your folks we have more than enough we can send to them. The birds have been laying low bad here because of the rain and cold weather. Good luck on your next hunt. Tom


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thanks Tom thats the way it seems anymore either feast or famine. Good luck in your pursuit of the feather ghost. Hoping to score here before season end.


----------



## bones44

I'm gonna skip the morning hunt and try later in the day. I've been seeing the tom's in the field looking for the ladies at that time.


----------



## Mattuk

Tom its getting to the point where I'm waiting for you to start lamping them in the tree's at night!


----------



## bones44

I'm ready !! The weather is so bad right now the rain is blowing sideways with 30 mile per hour gusts. It's so darn frustrating.


----------



## Mattuk

I bet you are mate as are others on here! Stupid big ugly birds!!


----------



## On a call

They are out later in the day because it is little warmer and not so rainy. At least that is what is going on over this way.

Rodney as Tom says...wish we could send you some of this rain it would do you guys good. Even Florida has been dry this spring. Spoke to my friend and he says the hogs are starting to use his pool for bathing...joking of course, but it was a good laugh.

Matt...were you aware they almost became our national bird ?

Tom..looks like it might be a little better today.


----------



## Mattuk

No Brian but that doesn't change MY opinion of a turkey! Your Bald Eagle is a beautiful bird.


----------



## On a call

Yes...they are I had the chance to see a number of them this winter. Perhaps 15 differant sightings. Does England have a national bird ?

Hey Matt...are you going to the wedding on Friday ?


----------



## Mattuk

Not as far as I know Brian.

Wedding what wedding? Who's getting married?


----------



## On a call

Your neighbor thats who !! What You did not get an invite....shhh everyone, or maybe Matt will crash the party !

Unless an national disaster happens....we will be hearing about this wedding for TWO weeks ! Hey Matt...perhaps you and Roberta can do a double ???


----------



## Mattuk

I don't want to hear about some bloody wedding and I'm not keen to be involved in one either!!!


----------



## bones44

I'm with you Matt, It's on every news and gossip station here. I'm so sick of hearing about it.


----------



## Mattuk

Look best of luck to them, they'll need it because as soon as the day is over the press will look to pull them apart. I like the Royal family they hunt, shoot and fish. But I don't want to hear another word on it, thanks for the day off on Friday hope it doesn't rain.

Now turkeys why are you lot so crap at calling them?


----------



## bones44

Crap is not the word. LOL. They're not real responsive when it's cold and rainy. It slows down breeding season. They sit tight or go into the middle of a huge field first thing if it's raining or windy out. They have excellent hearing and eyesight which is in their favor. I have no exceuse though, I should already be finding somewhere to set up now even though it's raining. Can't shoot from the computer !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

I'm only messing with you! By the sounds of things you've had a crap load of rain Tom! Its lovely here, warm and sunny!


----------



## bones44

I know you are. I'm glad to hear at least someone is experiencing normal spring weather.Our weather that we usually get in March has extended into April that has everyone in a mind numbing kind of mood. Thankfully our farm has good soil so it dries up pretty quickly instead of being underwater for days.


----------



## Mattuk

We could do with some rain here for the crops and grass.


----------



## bones44

We're now having a massive thunderstorm as I type. It's warm but temp is supposed to drop late in the day. This is crazy.


----------



## Mattuk

Well send some rain over here please Tom!


----------



## bones44

Will do !!!


----------



## On a call

I will help Tom push this storm your way...it is thunder and lighting right now...and it is comming down hard. We are setting up for a cool and wet summer. Good for crops if you can get them in.

Sorry about mentioning the wedding Matt...not trying to get your goat.

Have a good one Tom


----------



## Mattuk

Don't be silly Brian your not but as you might have guessed its in the news, tv and radio everywhere over here!


----------



## On a call

Yeah...all we hear about is....her dress, his this, hers that, where the cake is being made, the flowers, the church, where they are going to live, who was invited....like I really care. maybe we can get this rain over there..nah..do not want to rain on anyones parade. I am happy for them actually. And I am happy to hear they shoot and hunt. I did not know that.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh they have a few estates here and there to play on Brian!


----------



## Mattuk

No rain Tom and no turkeys, your cheating me on both!


----------



## bones44

Yea, I'm a tease like that......


----------



## On a call

Another wonderful day in Paradise.

Sunny, warm and dry....not !!!

Looks like this might be the end of our rain though ?

Hope you did not get up eary to hit the fields Tom


----------



## Mattuk

Can you hunt turkey with a dog?


----------



## On a call

I do not think it is leagal...but I do not know for certain. Never heard of anyone trying, not sure how you would do it either. This would be for spring hunting

With that said....in the fall one method to hunt turkey is to bust up a flock hen and poults listen for the hen to call out to the chicks try to scare her off and then imitate her, using a cluck sound. The poults will come back into her...however if they think you are her..they come walking back. Did it a few times it works. And I have heard of guys using a dog to bust the flock.

I do not know if using a dogs to bust up a gobbler and hens would work...good point Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Can you drive them like a pheasant? Or is it all about the calling?


----------



## On a call

Well I guess if you knew for certain where they would run or fly you could cut them off. But I have doubts. Turkey are extreamly allert and run off when they see or hear you. The only way I have gotten close to a wild turkey was by cresting a hill or a corner. I think Tom shared earlier about stepping out of his blind and not taking but a few steps and the turkey were gone.

There was one time when I first hunted them...in fact it was my very first trip to southern Ohio. I filling up my van at a gas station when a farmer and got talking. He gave me permission to hunt his farm where he had kicked out a few treaspassers that morning. He told me to check out a field in the afternoon ( in Ohio you can only hunt till noon ) I stalked up to this field by a way of a path...before I got to the field, they were high tailing it...but there were at least 300 turkey in that one 30 acer corn field.

Again to answer your question...I doubt it, calling is the way everyone I know hunts them.

They were however hunted close to erradication by shining and shooting them out of their roosts, it is not leagal to do that.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> They were however hunted close to erradication by shining and shooting them out of their roosts, it is not leagal to do that.


Or sporting!


----------



## On a call

When the over harverst happened it was back when eating = hunting for the most part. I used the word shining. But that was not the case it was going out early or late and taking them on the roost.

Sporting no... it was matter of living.


----------



## youngdon

When you look back at that time most all species of game were nearly hunted to extinction, deer, elk, turkey, but people had to eat and there was no way to freeze or refrigerate any food stuffs. Then cattle came along.


----------



## Mattuk

How long ago are you talking?


----------



## youngdon

Well Theodore Roosevelt was president in the early 1900's (1900?-1908?) he was the instrumental in conservation and establishing game laws. I believe that he turned things around.


----------



## On a call

Yes it was then and before. So I would venture a guess that durring the mid 1800's most of the over hunting happened. All depended on the critter. Some animals were able to find solitude in the hills while others were too large and needed open terrain. As was the case for buffalo and the turkey.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh so we're talking a while ago then! I have one of his African hunting books.


----------



## On a call

Yep..a pioneer in his own way. I thank God for him.

As for the come back of wild life it was was more conservation which was a spin off of his ideas that brought back animals. The funding, methods, and willingness was actually done through sportmans, not the general public.


----------



## Mattuk

I think we may have opened up Africa a little bit before him Brian! But by the sounds of it your game and sportsmen have a lot to thank him for.


----------



## On a call

Well I think that the world does as well. And I am not so sure it was all him either. There were other that were very active in the passing of laws and practice. Conservation really needed to be practiced and just like with everything...where there is need it needs filled.

Teddy was not all knowledgable himself with the outdoors...but he was a man with the right influence and was able to get it done. One of our good ones for sure. We have had a few good ones.

I was not aware of he personally had practices in africa ? But know that his methods were used over there.


----------



## Mattuk

He was only big game hunting in Africa, what methods of his were used in Africa Brian?


----------



## On a call

The national park practice I believe came from observations of our Yellowstone. I am not saying he personally was involved...but the idea was born and used else where. I may be wrong ? I just thought I remember reading about it ?


----------



## Mattuk

No Brian that may well be true, I know Yellowstone was the worlds first national park. Having read about Africa most of my life I only really know of him hunting there and nothing else.


----------



## youngdon

There is no doubt that the British were the primaries in African game hunting and management. But yes some of the practices of the Roosevelt era were used as well, I believe, and where Roosevelt left off Aldo Leopold took over(he was probably more influential in his day).

The Pittman-Robertson act is a tax that is paid on all sporting equiptment fishing gear, firearms and ammunition, and is meant for the sole purpose of wildlife management and conservation. Here in AZ our Game and Fish Dept. does not receive one dollar of tax money from the state general fund and is supported 100% by selling permits, licenses, literature(maps and such) and the Pittman-Robertson money that comes back from the feds.


----------



## On a call

Good information Don, I knew that licenses and permit money was used for management but I thought that some tax dollars were used also. It is amazing how far a few dollars will go, at least in Az.

I forgot about Leopold and remember reading about his contributions and you were right on the money.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> The Pittman-Robertson act is a tax that is paid on all sporting equiptment fishing gear, firearms and ammunition, and is meant for the sole purpose of wildlife management and conservation. Here in AZ our Game and Fish Dept. does not receive one dollar of tax money from the state general fund and is supported 100% by selling permits, licenses, literature(maps and such) and the Pittman-Robertson money that comes back from the feds.


Very interesting Don, ahead of their time.


----------



## bones44




----------



## On a call

How did you do turkey huntin today Tom ?


----------



## bones44

Didn't go. Weather was way too nasty and still is. Too many widowmakers falling in the woods on way to back field from the high winds too. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice. Will make it out then and for the weekend.


----------



## Mattuk

How long of the spring season do you have left?


----------



## On a call

End of May


----------



## Mattuk

Plenty of time then boys.


----------



## On a call

Oh yes...lots of time. I actually like the later season. The hens are nesting and the toms are looney.

The only draw back are those blasted mosquestos.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats what your thermacell is for!


----------



## On a call

You got that right and it will have a work out ! with all this rain we will have a bumper crop this year.


----------



## youngdon

You be sure to keep them up there.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> You got that right and it will have a work out ! with all this rain we will have a bumper crop this year.


I guess with all the water around you it gets pretty bad?


----------



## bones44

With this much rain we end up with Asian tiger mosquito's. I'm not making this up. They're 1/2" long and can bite through jeans. They only show up in the wettest years. I have a lot of swamps around me so we'll be fighting them all spring and summer.


----------



## Mattuk

Sounds like our horse flies, they can bite like proper SOB's! One place we go to with the camera's you don't stand still in august as they'll eat you a live!


----------



## bones44

Pretty much the same temperament. We have the huge horse flies too. They're much worse with the wetter weather also. We're going to use what are called "fly predators" this year to see if we can keep the population down. They are a tiny wasp that kill fly larvae. They're supposed to work very well. They don't bother any other critter but the flies.


----------



## Mattuk

Do you mean like a nematode?

http://ladybirdplantcare.co.uk/nematodes.htm


----------



## bones44

No, they're a parasitic wasp. Same idea though. You spread their larva on manure and fields and such.


----------



## bones44

This is the link ydrqe.spalding-labs.com.


----------



## On a call

Horse flies, deer flies, mosquitos both big and small, I can do without most of those critters.

My grandpa when alive had a house near a marsh/swamp. He had a screened in porch. In the evenings he, mom, dad and I used to sit out there talking. The skeeters would be thick on the screen wanting to get at you....I was a kid and used to torment them sitting close to the screen.


----------



## youngdon

www.ydrqe.spalding-labs.com


----------



## On a call

Good site....now if they would come out with a mosquito wasp.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Last year, due to my inability to submit my application filled out correctly I was only allowed to hunt the western fry's subspecies, which is closely related to the King sooper subspecies in Colorado and the eastern Kroger subspecies. I did however score one, that had apparently spent the night high up in a tree where the wind chill was below freezing.


 Ive done quite a bit of turkey hunting as well, my favorite is the Butterball subspecies, but if you hunt too long you CAN get frost bite on your fingers pretty bad. So the best way to actually hunt them is to sneak up on them with your cart and if youre good youll bag one and leave with warm hands.


----------



## On a call

And no ticks or mosquitos bites either .


----------



## bones44

Thanks Youngdon.


----------



## Mattuk

Very interesting Don, good site.


----------



## On a call

Tom...have you had any ticks bother you yet ?


----------



## bones44

No. Never have.


----------



## On a call

Wow...well stay away from Ohio if you do not want to experience them. Last season was a bad year they were everywhere.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Very interesting Don, good site.


That was Toms suggestion (bones44).


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> That was Toms suggestion (bones44).


Very sorry.

Good site Tom.


----------



## bones44

On a call said:


> Wow...well stay away from Ohio if you do not want to experience them. Last season was a bad year they were everywhere.


I think sometimes the wetter springs may bring them out. Everything I wear is velcro or buttoned up tight. Never have even had any on the dogs or me for that matter. Nasty little things though !!


----------



## bones44

Mattuk said:


> Very sorry.
> 
> Good site Tom.


 It's a great idea and I have friends that use them and say they work. Just not good at posting links though !!


----------



## On a call

You did well enough for the computer gurue to track it down. Don is very helpful.

I actually found more ticks durring drier springs. The field behind the house hosts alot. They drop off the mice and climb up weeds and wait with thier claw like legs. The most I ever found on me was 8. I tend to feel em before they burrow in.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

You find just 1 and you feel the other THOUSANDS.


----------



## On a call

Yeah your right Rodney....itching all over, searching you hair, back, legs waking up at night...ha ha. You know it those sucker are a pain !!!!!


----------



## bones44

You're making me itch just reading this !!


----------



## youngdon

Yeah me too, I remember them, and not fondly.


----------



## On a call

Yeah...sneaky little devils !!!

I hate them more when found on the dog, swollen grrrr, squash.

Some area are very heavy with them !


----------



## youngdon

Short haired dogs rule! I'm not sure how anyone would deal with them on a longhaired dog, let alone one with an undercoat. The new "top spot" type treatments are great for fleas and ticks.


----------



## Mattuk

Shall I set up an ask the vet a question?


----------



## On a call

Sure Matt....do you guys have ticks over there ?

Don you are correct and that stuff works too....I just wonder how good it is to have chemical laying your skin all summer...but it does work.


----------



## Mattuk

When I was in Norfolk the red deer had hundreds of ticks and the dogs were covered in them some times. But here in Hertfordshire the fallow deer are very clean.


----------



## bones44

Must just be the different climates. We have tons of bloodsucking tick like creatures in Washington D.C. here too. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

I would think so Tom, mixed woodland and heathland in Norfolk to broadleaved woodland, mainly arable and some grassland in Hertfordshire.


----------



## bones44

Ugh !! A friend brought his dog over one day for us to watch for a few days. Poor dog was covered in hundreds of them !! He was a black lab and at first you couldn't hardly see them. Took hours to just pick them off. I can imagine what the deer go through with them.


----------



## Mattuk

Deer are full of little nasty's. Wear latex gloves when your cleaning them as they are full of parasites. Roberta wrote a paper on them, I collected samples from ones I shot and I also took field samples of dung for her, she then broke it all down and looked at it through a microscope, you don't want to know what else is in them!


----------



## bones44

No I don't. One can only imagine. Especially in warmer weather.


----------



## Mattuk

Roberta had that paper published, clever little so and so that she is, I'll try and find out where it is.


----------



## Antlerz22

On a call said:


> Wow...well stay away from Ohio if you do not want to experience them. Last season was a bad year they were everywhere.


 Ive heard of people wearing dog flea collars around the outside of the pants and snugged up a bit on the ankle area.


----------



## bones44

Antlerz22 said:


> Ive heard of people wearing dog flea collars around the outside of the pants and snugged up a bit on the ankle area.


 That is a good idea. I remember getting sand chiggers when I would deer hunt from the ground up north. Those are pretty nasty too !!


----------



## Antlerz22

Ever heard of red bugs bones44? You could barely see em and they liked to get in areas around tight fitting clothing--like the waist etc..


----------



## bones44

No,can't say that I have.


----------



## youngdon

Red bugs and chiggers......Aren't they the same ?


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Red bugs and chiggers......Aren't they the same ?


 Could be YD, not sure! But havent had any since I was young--guess I move through the woods differently now (as a kid going through the thick stuff) versus skirting areas that make walking a chore.


----------



## ReidRH

I have a friend that was clearing some land about 2 weeks ago the Redbugs (chiggers) Ate him Up!! Although I know it was not funny at all, he was hilarious to watch! He was infested from the waist down and had poison Ivy from the waist up it was driving him Nuts!! But I didnt Tease him ( too much ) LOL


----------



## bones44

The only way I know to kill tem or get rid of is clear nail polish on the areas of your skin that are infested. Your buddy has to be hurtin for sure !!


----------



## On a call

Hey...no one mentioned black flies ! Another wonderful insect that loves to suck on ya.


----------

